# Acton lake boating question



## Juatin (Oct 4, 2020)

I know that the limit on that lake is 10hp, but I’m not sure if boats with bigger motors can run at idle without getting in trouble with ODNR. Can anyone tell me?


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I have


Juatin said:


> I know that the limit on that lake is 10hp, but I’m not sure if boats with bigger motors can run at idle without getting in trouble with ODNR. Can anyone tell me?


Acton has had a no wake limit for those above 10hp as far back as 2015. I think it is still that way. I don't think Cowan ever allowed it. I have an essentially silent 4-stroke 70hp 2003 Johnson at idle speed. Looks/sounds like I am under electric trolling power.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

TheKing said:


> I have
> 
> Acton has had a no wake limit for those above 10hp as far back as 2015. I think it is still that way. I don't think Cowan ever allowed it. I have an essentially silent 4-stroke 70hp 2003 Johnson at idle speed. Looks/sounds like I am under electric trolling power.


This info is correct on both lakes


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

You can idle, but be careful they watch. I got pulled over amd ran through the ringer over creating to big of a wake w the bow of my boat. Depends on their mood


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

6mph, 6 mph is what I have to do with my Tracker, while 9.9's fly past me! I don't understand why they just don't make it a no-wake lake unless that would infringe on the sail boaters.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Tom 513 said:


> 6mph, 6 mph is what I have to do with my Tracker, while 9.9's fly past me! I don't understand why they just don't make it a no-wake lake unless that would infringe on the sail boaters.


I'd rather see a MPH requirement for boats over 9.9
We get beat to death by the smaller boat/motors wake all the time


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

SmallieKing said:


> I'd rather see a MPH requirement for boats over 9.9
> We get beat to death by the smaller boat/motors wake all the time


Either or, but I bet most of the 9.9's don't have a way of knowing there mph. 

Hey by the way is Acton continuing with the current Crappie size and creel limit regulations? I feel its probably time to go back to 9"+ while there are still a few in the lake!


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Tom 513 said:


> Either or, but I bet most of the 9.9's don't have a way of knowing there mph.
> 
> Hey by the way is Acton continuing with the current Crappie size and creel limit regulations? I feel its probably time to go back to 9"+ while there are still a few in the lake!


Last I heard it was staying the same. No limit on size or amount. We personally don't keep any under 10"


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Tom 513 said:


> 6mph, 6 mph is what I have to do with my Tracker, while 9.9's fly past me! I don't understand why they just don't make it a no-wake lake unless that would infringe on the sail boaters.


I don’t think they should restrict the 9.9’s because those people probably bought and paid those rigs specifically for acton or Cowan. Why penalize them just because they started allowing larger motors at idle?


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Harry1959 said:


> I don’t think they should restrict the 9.9’s because those people probably bought and paid those rigs specifically for acton or Cowan. Why penalize them just because they started allowing larger motors at idle?


Well its not a type boat issue its a wake issue, I too had a 14ft boat with a 9hp engine but it didn't limit me to what lake I used the boat on.


----------

